# looking for a maine coon



## tracey-smith6 (Sep 27, 2009)

HI there
I am an experinced cat owner in my forties and am looking for a maine coon to rehome.pm me if anyone out there has a maine coon looking for a loving home to be spolied rotten in.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

have you tried contacting local breeders? they quite often have ex breeding cats for adoption


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Your a couple of weeks late I just re homed one. Try these rescues they may have the perfect one for you

MAINE COON CAT CLUB - Rescue & Rehoming
Tel: 01706 840268 (between 7pm - 9pm only please).
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.maine-coon-cat-club.com/rescue

MAINE COON: FLUFF & FEATHERS - Pedigree cat rescue
Tel: 01243 672196 - (Please Note: Calls cannot be taken after 5.30 pm on Bank Holidays or Sunday)
Email: [email protected]

also 
these Norwegian forest cat rescues, they are similar to Maine coons

NORSK SKOGKATT SOCIETY - RESCUE
Tel: 01903 267672
Email: [email protected]

NORWEGIAN FOREST CAT CLUB - Welfare Section
Rehoming of needy Norwegian Forest Cats UK wide, and help to owners who have fallen on hard times.
Tel: 01268 551082
Email: [email protected]
Website: Homepage of the Norwegian Forest Cat Club UK


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

one thing to look out for if you buy a maine coon kitten is to make sure that they are hcm tested


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
What's HCM


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hypertrophic cardiomyopathy (HCM) in cats


----------



## meliagante (Jan 7, 2011)

tracey-smith6 said:


> HI there
> I am an experinced cat owner in my forties and am looking for a maine coon to rehome.pm me if anyone out there has a maine coon looking for a loving home to be spolied rotten in.


I was wondering whether you were still looking for a maine coon? We have a beautiful girl who does not get on with our dogs and other cats and we are looking for someone to give her the sole love she needs...
Julie


----------



## sphynx (Jan 10, 2011)

meliagante said:


> I was wondering whether you were still looking for a maine coon? We have a beautiful girl who does not get on with our dogs and other cats and we are looking for someone to give her the sole love she needs...
> Julie


Hi Julie,

If you don't hear from the OP please consider my sister for your Maine Coon. She is looking to rehome a Maine Coon is in her 40's has always had cats and now has no cat as her Persian boy passed away after a happy 14 years with her. That is the reason I came looking here!

Thanks for the other links to rescue homes for Maine Coons, I will try these :thumbup:


----------



## meliagante (Jan 7, 2011)

She sounds ideal! if you can send me her email address, I will get in touch with her...my address is [email protected] me know what you think
Julie


----------



## sphynx (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply Julie, I have spoken to my siser again and she has changed her mind about having a cat at the moment, she feels she has too much on to concentrate on looking after a cat at the moment. Hope you find a good home soon and sorry for not replying sooner.


----------

